# iMac G3 à restaurer



## guigui_41 (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai trouvé un iMac G3 dans la beine à ordure. Il s'aggit de l'iMac G3 avec le "tiroir" pour mettre un CD. Je l'ai allumé et tout marche normalement. Sauf que j'arrive à l'ouverture d'une session dont je ne connais pas le mot de passe  .
Il tourne avec Mac OS X.

Que doit-je faire pour que j'arrive à le faire marcher ? Restaurer avec Mac OS 9 puis remettre à jour en 10.x ? Dans tous les cas je sais que je devrais acheter un CD d'intallation de Mac OS.


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Avril 2010)

bonjour
1 savoir quels X est installer?

Jaguar , panther ,tiger ? 

en cd et non dvd ,

 et impossible avec un graveur dvd externe car il n a pas de port firewire, meilleur solution sortir le DD l installer dans un boitier externe (firwire),et install du systeme grace a une autre machine PPC

sinon avec le cd universel (car imac  a tiroir n est que lecteur cd) vous effacer et reinstaller, pas besion de passer par 9


----------



## Pamoi (25 Avril 2010)

Le mieux est de: 
-réinstaller mac os x (10.3.9 maxi sur ces machines) à partir d'un CD 
-mettre la ram au maxi.
-eventuellement changer le disque pour un plus rapide rapide (7200 t/mn)


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Avril 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> bonjour
> 1 savoir quels X est installer?
> 
> Jaguar , panther ,tiger ?
> ...



Je ne peux pas ouvrir la session, je sais juste qu'il m'affiche Mac OS X. Alors après je sais pas si c'est du 10.1 ; 10.2 ...

DVD ? de quoi tu parle ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Le mieux est de:
> -réinstaller mac os x (10.3.9 maxi sur ces machines) à partir d'un CD
> -mettre la ram au maxi.
> -eventuellement changer le disque pour un plus rapide rapide (7200 t/mn)



Il faut donc que j'achete le CD d'installation de Mac OS 10.3 et sa fait le travail tout seul ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Avril 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Il faut donc que j'achete le CD d'installation de Mac OS 10.3 et ça fait le travail tout seul ?



Exactement, tu démarres sur le CD (en appuyant sur la touche C au démarrage) et tu suis les instructions.


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Avril 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas ouvrir la session, je sais juste qu'il m'affiche Mac OS X. Alors après je sais pas si c'est du 10.1 ; 10.2 ...
> 
> DVD ? de quoi tu parle ?
> 
> ...


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Avril 2010)

D'accord pour Mac OS 10.3 ! Mais je dois mettre quel CD parce que j'ai vu les annonces sur ebay ils les vendent par 3, il doit y avoir un pour restaurer un pour je sais pas trop quoi ...

Dans la boite de mon MacBook Pro ya deux cd c'est pour sa.



Il faut compter à peu pres 20  pour Mac OS X.3 ?


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Avril 2010)

si mes souvenir sont bon ? ce sont les trois cd 
20 faut voir ? , c est l offre et la demande 
Regarde sur ebay pour te faire deja une premiere idée


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Avril 2010)

En fait je contais prendre un crack, 
mais je ne sais pas si la charte de MacG m'autorise à parler de sa ...


----------



## pickwick (25 Avril 2010)

en effet tu n'y es pas autorisé....


----------



## killers460 (25 Avril 2010)

Moi j'ai des connaissances chez Apple  alors niveau software c'est 0 et hardware des %


----------



## guigui_41 (26 Avril 2010)

killers460 a dit:


> Moi j'ai des connaissances chez Apple  alors niveau software c'est 0 et hardware des %



C'est à dire ?


----------



## tsss (29 Avril 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> C'est à dire ?



Je pense pas que ça fasse avancé le problème de ce post.

Et pour répondre au tueur de mouche, bha c'est bien, si tu flingues aussi des moustiques j'ai du boulot pour toi


----------



## Dudul Mac (1 Mai 2010)

Je profite de cette discussion car j'ai moi aussi 2 iMac G3 que je "booste" : un 233 MHz de 1998 et un 333 MHz de 1999.
J'ai changé les disques durs par des plus gros 15 Go et 30 Go, mis à jour les firmwares. Mon problème est que je suis obligé de partitionner les DD car ils refusent de mettre OS X sur plus 8 Go. J'ai essayé différents formatages (étendu, UFS,...) : pareil. Y'a-il un moyen de palier à cette restriction ? Pour Mac OS9, y'a pas de problème, je peux utiliser toute la taille du disque.


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2010)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Je profite de cette discussion car j'ai moi aussi 2 iMac G3 que je "booste" : un 233 MHz de 1998 et un 333 MHz de 1999.
> J'ai changé les disques durs par des plus gros 15 Go et 30 Go, mis à jour les firmwares. Mon problème est que je suis obligé de partitionner les DD car ils refusent de mettre OS X sur plus 8 Go. J'ai essayé différents formatages (étendu, UFS,...) : pareil. Y'a-il un moyen de palier à cette restriction ? Pour Mac OS9, y'a pas de problème, je peux utiliser toute la taille du disque.



Jamais testé, mais à priori il faut faire une partoche de moins de 8Go, installer OsX dessus.
Copier (utilitaire de disque, CCC, Super-Duper, etc) tout ça sur un autre disque.
Refaire une seule partition (tout le disque) sur le DD du début.
Restaurer ce qui a été copié.

Y'a peut être plus simple


----------



## Dudul Mac (2 Mai 2010)

Je vais essayé ta méthode. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## guigui_41 (7 Mai 2010)

Vous n'allez pas le croire j'ai trouvé le mot de passe 

En fait en indice il y'avait marqué : c'est moi
Donc je me suis contenté de tapper le nom de l'utilisateur et le tour était joué !!


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Vous n'allez pas le croire j'ai trouvé le mot de passe
> 
> En fait en indice il y'avait marqué : c'est moi
> Donc je me suis contenté de tapper le nom de l'utilisateur et le tour était joué !!



C'était quoi : benne à ordures ? :rateau:


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Mai 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'était quoi : benne à ordures ? :rateau:



Lol 
le nom de la personne était "benedicte"

j'ai d'abord tappé "bénédicte" en mot de passe et c'était pas ça :rateau: et j'ai retappé "benedicte" et le tour était joué


----------



## Yuls (9 Mai 2010)

Dudul Mac a dit:


> Je profite de cette discussion car j'ai moi aussi 2 iMac G3 que je "booste" : un 233 MHz de 1998 et un 333 MHz de 1999.
> J'ai changé les disques durs par des plus gros 15 Go et 30 Go, mis à jour les firmwares. Mon problème est que je suis obligé de partitionner les DD car ils refusent de mettre OS X sur plus 8 Go. J'ai essayé différents formatages (étendu, UFS,...) : pareil. Y'a-il un moyen de palier à cette restriction ? Pour Mac OS9, y'a pas de problème, je peux utiliser toute la taille du disque.



Il y a Xpostfacto qui fait sauter la limitation :

http://eshop.macsales.com/OSXCenter/XPostFacto/Framework.cfm


----------

